# Where's the water pump ?



## 04 Georgie Boy

We bought a 2004 34 ft GB Pursuit last spring and I am noe winterizing it for the first time. I can hear the water pump somewhere below the bathroom but I cant find access to it. Any tips ? Tks


----------



## Guest

RE: Where's the water pump ?

Do u have a closet near the bathroom???
also where is u'r fresh water fill??? (not the one for city water hookup the one that u fill u'r tank at home)
I bet more than likely u'r pump is under the closet or even if the fridge is ner the bathroom ,, it maybe under the fridge...
I have a Tiffin Alegro Bus 40ft ,, and my pump is in the very back under the small closet next to the bed ,, there is a panel under the carpet that has to be removed to access it ,,, 
Post us back and let us know what u find     
BTY welcome to the forum


----------



## Shorty

Re: Where's the water pump ?

Don't know if it helps...but in my GB it's located in he basement where you fill the water and get to the tanks, back right corner behind a fiberglass panel that you have to remove. It's a pain and you need long arms...on mine anyway.
If you have your numbers on your coach, GB should be able to send you a diagram. They did for me years ago berfore Coachmanbought them out, I would hope that they still would.
BTW, the 1st 2 times that it started to act up...I just took it apart and cleaned it up and it worked again fora couple of years


----------



## 04 Georgie Boy

RE: Where's the water pump ?

Hi
The floor plan is center hall and both the fridge and the closet are on the passenger side.
The bathroom is on the driver side.

I have only one water connection, there is a rotating valve to go from city water to tank water.

It's a mystery !


----------



## 04 Georgie Boy

Re: Where's the water pump ?

I'll try dismantling the trim panels in the water compartment to see if I can find it.

The panels look delicate and I didn't want to risk breaking them but I guess I have no choice.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Shorty

Re: Where's the water pump ?

I ended up cutting mine a little. If it is behind the panel, you have to get either a strong hand and or wrench behind the valves to unscrew the fittings. I would think that they would have plumbed it in a better spot...but, when was the last time an engineer worked on something that they designed  
If there is a way, I would re-plumb where it mounts for the 'next time'. Hind sight being 20/20...I should have


----------



## firstimer001

RE: Where's the water pump ?


My GB Landau water pump is on the right side of the bed, remove the bottom drawer and it is right there in the void under the drawers.


----------



## Guest

RE: Where's the water pump ?

bty did u ever find the pump???
just asking ,, it will provide more input on other post about the same prob ,, bty i'm not be'ing mean in any way ,, just thought a post back would be nice


----------



## 04 Georgie Boy

RE: Where's the water pump ?

Hi 730
Still trying to get the hang of this forum.  I thought I had answered back, my msg 33922 to your msg 33919.

Still haven't the pump.

None of the tips have worked out. but I did blow out the lines with a compressor so I should be OK

Tks


----------



## 04 Georgie Boy

RE: Where's the water pump ?

Thanks for the tip. Tried it but there's nothing there.


----------



## Guest

RE: Where's the water pump ?

as long as the lines are blown out and the WH bypassed ,, also how much antifreeze did u use???
Make sure u get it thru out the coach and dump some in every drain u have ...
If u'r not in the sub zero climate then u should be ok


----------



## ARCHER

Re: Where's the water pump ?

if you have a closet, perhaps sit is under the flooring inside the closet.  that is where my 89 Winn Chieftain pump is located.


----------



## 04 Georgie Boy

RE: Where's the water pump ?

Still haven't found the pump but I blew the lines out with a compressor and poured a cup of AF into every drain

I should be OK
Tks for your help


----------

